# Eligibility for FE exam



## examguru (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi,

I have a MS degree from the US and a Bachelors degree from outside the USA . All my degrees are in Civil Engineering. I want to take the FE exam. Does anyone know if I will be eligible to take the FE exam in any states? I would especially want to take it in Tennessee or anywhere else in the south.

Thanks


----------



## Bengoshi (Aug 6, 2011)

In Michigan, you do not need to have a engineering background to sit for the FE exam.



examguru said:


> Hi,
> I have a MS degree from the US and a Bachelors degree from outside the USA . All my degrees are in Civil Engineering. I want to take the FE exam. Does anyone know if I will be eligible to take the FE exam in any states? I would especially want to take it in Tennessee or anywhere else in the south.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## prk (Aug 24, 2011)

You need to evaluate your degree with the foreign credential evaluations if you wanna go with FL board. FL and Alabama board only consider for Bachelor degree, they do not care about your MS Degree.


----------



## Wildsoldier PE (Sep 22, 2011)

prk said:


> You need to evaluate your degree with the foreign credential evaluations if you wanna go with FL board. FL and Alabama board only consider for Bachelor degree, they do not care about your MS Degree.


I think Tennessee accept Abet and Non Abet accredited degrees as long is equivalent to an Abet accredited degree


----------

